# spinal tap



## ailioiu

In a documentary with James May, in a section about failed bands, he says (Love Fungus is the name of a band):

"_Third up, Love Fungus who, in true Spinal Tap fashion, can't even open a door._"

I know about the Spinal Tap band and movie, but I cannot find a good translation here.

Thank you for any suggestion.


----------



## farscape

Spinal tap este o procedură medicală care la noi se numește puncție lombară. ( înțeleg că despre film și trupă ai găsit informațiile pe Net).

Later,
f.


----------



## ailioiu

Sigur că da, cunosc sensul direct, însă nu cred că e cazul aici.
Mulțumesc.


----------



## farscape

Știi de trupă, știi de film și nu te interesează traducerea literară pentru Spinal Tap... 

Deci, care este întrebarea? Cauți o interpretare pentru numele trupei a la ce înseamnă Led Zeppelin?

f.


----------



## ailioiu

Întrebarea e: care e sensul expresiei în contextul menţionat. 
Adică într-un documentar în care se vorbeşte despre trupe rock. La un moment dat, se vorbeşte despre o trupă "Love Fungus". Aceştia vin la studioul unde se desfăşoară acţiunea documentarului, iar povestitorul spune: "'In true Spinal Tap fashion', nici n-au putut deschide uşa".

Sigur că nu mă interesează traducerea literară în acest context. Ar putea face referire la filmul Spinal Tap sau la trupă, dar m-am gândit că ar putea exista şi un alt sens, pe care eu nu l-am descoperit.


----------



## farscape

Ok, mersi pentru context, nu era prea clar din mesajul inițial. Nu cunosc nicio referință din cultura nord-americană care s-ar potrivi mai bine aici decât o referire directă la caracterul trupei din "This is spinal tap" - vezi citatul din wiki:

"the movie satirizes the wild personal behavior and musical pretensions of hard rock and heavy metal bands, as well as the hagiographic tendencies of rock documentaries of the time."

Pentru mai multe detalii sau/și explicații ai putea încerca forumul Cultural Cafe de pe WR - având grijă la context 

f.


----------

